# Getting a part-time job for the first time as a college student



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't been getting the best advice from people I know personally, so I figure it's time to branch out and ask some internet strangers :wink:

But in all seriousness... Right now, I'm a full-time college student. I've never had a job because I have been lucky enough to never need one for financial reasons. However, lately I would like to try and get a job, both for money and to feel better about myself and my place in the world. This is where the problem arises though... firstly, I don't know how to successfully get a first-time job. Of course I know how to fill out a job application, turn it in wearing a nice outfit and looking professional and all, but are there any other tips people can give someone in my situation?

Secondly, I am worried about my job negatively impacting my performance in school. I am taking summer quarter at school, but I'm not taking a full load, so that shouldn't be a big problem. However, once fall starts, assuming I do get a job I would like to try and keep it unless it really is too much to handle. Any tips for juggling both work and school? 

Finally, how many hours a week would be appropriate to ask for in this situation?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Oh boy, I'm in the same boat as you...sort of. My situation is more or less that the people I need to talk to at the workplace are never friggin there...moving on.

I'll give some tips that I have learned from experience:

1. Most likely, you'll fill out a job application online. When you do, give it one or two days for it to go through the system, and then check in at wherever you applied.

2. Dress for the job. Don't wear super short shorts if you're going to work a job in retail that isn't Abercrombie or Hollister, and don't wear business casual if you're going to check up someplace like McDonald's...they might assume you're over-qualified.

3. Remind the manager that you sent in an application, and if you are able to schedule an interview with them anytime soon.

4. Oh, and make a list of everywhere you apply. If you're like me, and apply to 100 places and can't remember which ones were still hiring or not, it really helps. 

5. In the interview, they'll ask you questions about your lack of job experience. Be honest, and don't lie about jobs you never had, because they can find out...but you can lie about some things...you just have to be smart about it and stick to what you say. Tell them about any sort of stuff you did a lot for a volunteer service for a church or local community or your school, and with that you've learned a lot of skills that can be applied in the workforce.

6. Sometimes, it's good to be knowledgeable of what you're going into, so look up on it. Read what the company wants when you first apply, and write it down, and say that you are those qualities, even though you may not be. Once they hire you, it's not like they're going to fire you just because you aren't as enthusiastic about customer service like you said you were.

7. This is what I almost find to be an almost-guarantee to a job that you almost have: Bother them...but only if you did have the interview, and they tell you that they'll call you or something or other...they won't, for the most part. You have to call them, go in, bother the living daylights out of them until they realize that you _really_ will put in the effort for the job. Of course, don't be annoying about it, be polite and personable. I would recommend going in three times a week at most, and if you're lucky, the friggin manager will be there when their hours say they will be there, instead of never being there....


That's all I can think of for now. I hope it goes well for you!


Oh, I'll add more later about the college thing...but I gotta go.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I was just in your shoes a year ago. What I recommend you try to get, is a work-study job on campus somewhere. These kind of jobs lets you do as the name implies, work while letting you have time to study. 
Go to your career service office or wherever and ask about where you can apply for one, then fill out your application. 
They usually say, not to work more hours than you're taking in classes for the year. So basically, if you're taking 16 hours, don't work more than that. If you land a work-study job though, you won't have to worry about that too much. 

The job I have now is a work-study job. I work at the front desk in several of the dorms on my campus and check people in. It's quite easy, I get to meet a lot of people, I get to do homework, and best of all I get paid. I got the job after meeting a friend of mine who's a year ahead of me, he happened to work with the head of my section and recommended me when a position opened up. 

So a good tip overall is to: meet a lot of people and branch out your connections. 

Hope I was somewhat helpful, good luck on getting a job!


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you both for the advice and tips


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Outcode said:


> What I recommend you try to get, is a work-study job on campus somewhere. These kind of jobs lets you do as the name implies, work while letting you have time to study.


I would recommend either that or a paid internship, specially if you already know what career you want to pursue.

I'm not familiar with the concept of full-time college, but the number of hours a week for a job + college shouldn't be more than 40, since that's the number of hours from a full-time job.


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

Erudis said:


> I would recommend either that or a paid internship, specially if you already know what career you want to pursue.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the concept of full-time college, but the number of hours a week for a job + college shouldn't be more than 40, since that's the number of hours from a full-time job.


That's wishful thinking.

"Full-time student" usually means a minimum of 12 credit hours and typically 15 or 16 credit hours in order to graduate in 4 years. Schools also usually expect students to spend 2 or 3 hours outside of class per hour in class. That means a "full-time student" is expected to spend 36 hours per week, at a minimum, on schoolwork.

@Bast:

Depending on your situation, you are probably looking at ~10 hrs per week in Fall. A lot of it depends on how you want to spend your time and how you want to spend your weekends. That's my guess, anyways.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

DvlHk said:


> That's wishful thinking.
> 
> "Full-time student" usually means a minimum of 12 credit hours and typically 15 or 16 credit hours in order to graduate in 4 years. Schools also usually expect students to spend 2 or 3 hours outside of class per hour in class. That means a "full-time student" is expected to spend 36 hours per week, at a minimum, on schoolwork.


I see. Here we usually spend about 20 hours per week with college (about 5 classes with 4 hours each), and 20 hours with internships or part-time jobs.
It's an average number though, each student can make his own schedule.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm weighing my options. This is more stressful than I thought it would be haha! I'll work something out.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd say try to apply for an on-campus job if possible. You probably won't have to work too many hours, which will help you get accustomed to the academic environment. The one problem with this is that you might not be able to get one if you didn't qualify for much financial aid. The people who had financial need at my school always got the jobs first, as long as these people were qualified to do the jobs. But the on-campus job idea is a good one. Go talk to different offices to see what help they need. 

That said, the only jobs I got on-campus were being a Resident Assitant (paid at 15 hours per week) and tutor (worked on an on-call basis). 

If you do need some money and can't get a job, it may be possible to tutor the subjects that you are good at (being self-employed). Some of the departments might have tutor lists that they submit to the public. Maybe you can contact those departments to get your name on the list. Also, you could talk to the education department at your university, as they might be able to send e-mails to you about tutoring/baby-sitting jobs in the area. Tutoring can get you about $15-20 per hour.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and good advice!


----------

